# Carbine



## Mari flor

Hola, necesitaría saber la aplicaciòn de la palabara carbine en el mundo de la escalada, es una parte de la equipación, pero sólo encuentro como resultado de la búsqueda algo así como carabina, como arma. Gracias


----------



## rodelu2

Try: "carabinier".


----------



## k-in-sc

I think you mean "carab*ine*r," without a second ''i," don't you?
http://www.google.com/images?q=carabiner&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


----------



## Mari flor

Es justo eso, el problema es que lo traduje del alemán karabiner al inglés, y el resultado fue carbine, la primera traducción estuvo mal, gracias


----------



## rodelu2

k-in-sc said:


> I think you mean "carab*ine*r," without a second ''i," don't you?
> http://www.google.com/images?q=carabiner&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


Hey, "i" believe you're right.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

_Mosquetón_ en español.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Hakuna Matata said:


> _Mosquetón_ en español.


 
Y en el español de México, también.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Jaja, sí, creo que es una de las pocas palabras que se dice igual en todos los países de habla hispana ...

....aunque alguna vez lo he visto traducido como *carabino*


----------



## k-in-sc

Interesting that both terms seem to be related to firearms. What's up with that?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=14860


----------



## rodelu2

"Karabinerhaken", German for "carbine hook", some sort of spring latch for the strap in your Mauser. "Mosquetes" are older and larger than carabinas so I can't think of a reason for using the name; using "mosquetón" (large mosquete) is even harder to explain.


----------

